# Ervaringen met instellingen > Ervaringen met intramurale voorzieningen psychiatrie in Nederland >  Ervaringen met Reinier van Arkel groep (Poli- en dagkliniek Herlaarhof, Veldhoven)

## Nationaal Gezondheids Forum

Adres:
Reinier van Arkel groep (Poli- en dagkliniek Herlaarhof, centrum voor kinder- en jeugdpsychiatrie)
Platanenlaan 26a
Veldhoven

Bezoek de website van Reinier van Arkel groep


*Plaats hieronder jouw ervaringen met Reinier van Arkel groep (Poli- en dagkliniek Herlaarhof).*

----------

